# Next day



## Dun+

Next day, *yarın* anlamına mı geliyor yoksa *yarından sonraki gün* anlamına mı geliyor? Ciddi karışıklık var internette. En doğrusu nedir? Teşekkürler...


----------



## Rallino

Next day sonraki gün demek. Yarın değil.


----------



## Şafak

It depends on context. The literal translation is indeed sonraki gün. But obviously there are contexts where both "next day" and "tomorrow" mean the same; hence, synonyms.


----------



## Rallino

In what context does next day mean tomorrow?


----------



## Şafak

Rallino said:


> In what context does next day mean tomorrow?


When the starting point is today.


----------



## analeeh

Yes, but we wouldn't use 'next day' there - we'd say 'tomorrow'.


----------



## Şafak

analeeh said:


> Yes, but we wouldn't use 'next day' there - we'd say 'tomorrow'.


In speech we make all sorts of mistakes. You start saying something, then you lose your idea or get carried away and end up saying something absolutely different. Hence, it's theoretically possible to say "next day" instead of "tomorrow" when you juggle ten different ideas and want to say them all at once.

My initial idea was and is that the deciding factor for the phrase is its starting point. "Tomorrow" and "next day" can overlap. "Tomorrow" and 'the day after tomorrow" cannot.


----------



## Rallino

That theoretical situation is farfetched, at best. In any case, it'd be an incorrect usage.


----------



## Şafak

Rallino said:


> That theoretical situation is farfetched, at best. In any case, it'd be an incorrect usage.





Jennifer Weiss said:


> *In speech we make all sorts of mistakes...*


----------



## Rallino

Well, you do say that *now*. 
On your first post, you clearly said: 



Jennifer Weiss said:


> But obviously there are contexts where both "next day" and "tomorrow" mean the same; hence, synonyms.



 So it became necessary to argue about it for future readers. Those contexts are just mistakes.


----------



## Şafak

My initial logic has not undergone changes. The idea is still the starting point. "Next day" does not *semantically *imply "the day after tomorrow" on its own.


----------



## Rallino

No, it doesn't. You're right. But it also never means "tomorrow".


----------



## Şafak

I agree "tomorrow" does not pop up in my head right off the bat when I hear "next day". I admit I took a very extreme situation in my initial post: a concoction of sloppy speech, informal conversation and the speaker's absent-mindedness which could lead to this sort of blunder because the word must be relative to something. That being said, theoretically it can be relative to today. But yes, I agree that this scenario is farfetched.
I don't think we are of extremely different opinions on this one.


----------



## Cagsak

Dun+ said:


> Next day, *yarın* anlamına mı geliyor yoksa *yarından sonraki gün* anlamına mı geliyor? Ciddi karışıklık var internette. En doğrusu nedir? Teşekkürler...


Benim bildiğim kadarıyla next day takip eden gün, ertesi gün anlamına geliyor. Yarın yerine kullanmak bence doğru değil, yarın derken tomorrow kelimesini kullanırsınız fakat geçmişte yaşanmış bir olaydan bahsederken tomorrow diyemezsiniz. Onun yerine next day ifadesini kullanmak durumundasınız.

Şu örnekteki gibi;
He saw his little son and the next day he died. 
Oğlunu Çarşamba gördüyse, Perşembe ölmüş şeklinde anlıyorum, bu ifadede yarın diyemezsiniz.

Bildiğim kadarıyla cevap vermeye çalıştım ama yanılıyor olabilirim. İngilizce bölümünde sorarsanız eminim onlar daha iyi açıklayacaklardır.


----------



## Dun+

Kısacası ertesi gün anlamına geliyor, cevaplarınızdan bunu anladım. Teşekkürler herkese.


----------

